
At a stealth startup, dozens of engineers relentlessly worked 20-hr days - foo101
https://twitter.com/Farshchi/status/1159913924298326016
======
kgraves
This post is infuriating and a new nadir in "tweet leadership" right after
that 10x developer myth tweet[0]. Engineers and game devs shouldn't have to
destroy their work life balance just for making a video game for children.

This person should fire himself for this post, for even having the nerve to
praise such an obtuse culture.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/skirani/status/1149302828420067328](https://twitter.com/skirani/status/1149302828420067328)

------
throwaway3627
140 hours and no ownership equals slavery in my book. It's sad that more
engineers don't insist on working at meaningful-ownership co-ops and ESOP's.
Working for somebody else's C-corp where they're all about the money rarely
creates a good environment in the interests of workers.

------
gregmac
Tweet deleted, archive [1]:

> At a stealth startup, dozens of engineers relentlessly worked 20-hr days,
> for many weeks, and overcame many obstacles thrown at them with the vision
> to make the public internet native to real-time comms. They went live today,
> and end users are blown away by the result. Hats off:

It re-tweeted another [2]:

> #FortniteMiddleEastServers ARE OUT > im from the middle east and the ping IS
> SO AMAZING

I'm guessing that's from this announcement [3]

> Today we’re excited to launch the Fortnite Middle East server region!

> Why did it take so long?

> In order to make this happen, we had to work with some of the world's
> largest cloud infrastructure companies to provide an awesome experience for
> players in the Middle East. Beyond servers, we also need low latency network
> connectivity to players. This has been a particular challenge in this part
> of the world given the number of countries, network providers, and varying
> levels of interconnection between them.

> In order to solve the networking challenge, we worked with a new partner to
> build out an optimized network to carry game traffic back to our cloud
> infrastructure in places where the existing networks did not meet our
> performance targets. This network is deployed on hardware running in data
> centers across the region with network connectivity to major end user ISPs
> and more than a half dozen terrestrial and subsea international private
> leased network circuits back to India.

I'm left a bit underwhelmed and confused. This sounds to me like lots of
logistics and coordination to get things up, and probably cases where they go
into a datacenter with 10x the requirements the datacenter has ever handled
before, but.. 20 hour day for _weeks_? Why? Doing _what_?

And how is a "stealth startup" involved? Isn't this Epic Games -- the $15
billion, 28-year-old company with 1000+ employees [4] -- which to me seems
like neither stealth nor startup?

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190812150103/https://twitter.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190812150103/https://twitter.com/Farshchi/status/1159913924298326016)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/IcyTheCube/status/1159883184483557377](https://twitter.com/IcyTheCube/status/1159883184483557377)

[3] [https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/announcing-
the...](https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/announcing-the-middle-
east-server-region)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epic_Games](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epic_Games)

